# Oktoberfest -v- Muslims



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

IT BEGINS: Muslim demands Munich end ?anti-Islamic? Oktoberfest | The American Mirror



> Munich has been inundated with refugees, with 13,000 arriving Saturday alone, the Independent reports. The city, in the south of Germany, has been a main entry point for the refugees. City leaders say they are at capacity. Munich mayor Dieter Reiter has been described as "trembling with rage" because other cities haven't helped him.
> 
> Now, he's contending with those who are trying to change his culture.
> 
> Munich began holding Oktoberfest in 1810.


Click on the link and read the letter to the the City of Munich by the Muslim immigrant. These people are not coming to assimilate. Assimilation is not what is expected in their ideology.

What are they expected to do? Well, why do you think so many of them are young men?
Imam tells Muslim migrants to 'breed children' with Europeans to 'conquer their countries' | Daily Mail Online

Trample them (The indigenous Europeans) under their feet, Allah willing. No, that isn't assimilation. That is conquest.

Survival is going to become more and more challenging for the Europeans, and their governments are making it harder and harder for them to accomplish.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Is this mass immigration into Europe being driven by corporate desire for cheap labor? I haven't really kept up on it.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I think the immigration is being done by the wars in the middle east. There are a lot of refugees coming in by land by train and by boat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Is this mass immigration into Europe being driven by corporate desire for cheap labor? I haven't really kept up on it.


I don't think that's it. The Germans learned about such things many decades ago. The Turks got so bad that the German government paid them to go home if they promised not to return.

I think what is happening to the Western governments is more sinister. I think the Muslims are being used to destabilize the nations.


----------



## Lady_Husker (Aug 8, 2015)

Denton said:


> I think what is happening to the Western governments is more sinister. I think the Muslims are being used to destabilize the nations.


Nailed it. This is all a big plot by the Muslim powers. Send hundreds of thousands of their own to other countries under the guide of "refugees" to infiltrate and divide. It is the beginning of the end-game to bring the whole planet under Muslim control.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Is anyone else wondering why the western infertility rate is so high yet the arabic countries it has not been declining? 

As usual I could not watch the videos. A few questions that are floating around this strange mind of mine: 
Why aren't countries making conditions to the entry of the refugees? Learn our language in exchange for housing for 1 year, community service in exchange for medical care and education. Review how they are doing starting in 9 months and if they are not learning the language and doing anything for the community give them a free ticket to any Muslim country? Where are the muslims that already live in these countries, why are they not stepping up and offering temporary housing and help to these refugees? A system that is similar to an exchange student would work, wouldn't it?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's the end of our world and the beginning of something new.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

They are not immigrates--- they are refugees, it is not immigration-- it is an invasion!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Lady_Husker said:


> Nailed it. This is all a big plot by the Muslim powers. Send hundreds of thousands of their own to other countries under the guide of "refugees" to infiltrate and divide. It is the beginning of the end-game to bring the whole planet under Muslim control.


All while we and other countries watch........ might want to take a stand or start brushing up on your Arabic.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wonder why they all don't immigrate to a Muslime country?? That wouldn't help their plan.

I heard saudi has a 2 million bed tent city sent up. Complete with air conditioning, showers, bathrooms and mess halls for some religious pilgrimage BS that goes on there every year. Why don't they take care of their own?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Not all of these guys are as religious as they are made out to be. Get them alone and they can drink like fish and chase women in a most obnoxious way. Have a relative or two come around and out comes the prayer rug and there is a sudden change to being a devoute Muslim. Not all are this way but I have witnessed it. So maybe some will enjoy Oktoberfest. However there is that unpredictable snap back to Islam. The 911 bombers partied hard at a strip club just before the plot was conducted.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> All while we and other countries watch........ might want to take a stand or start brushing up on your Arabic.


The SHTF may happen here with the influx of that mid-east trash.
A point will come where the people here will be fed up with mall bombings and street butchering of our people by these "refugees".
It will be cowboys and muzslimes then.
Guaranteed, I will be a war of survival and extermination of the roaches, no quarter asked nor given if we are to survive.
Every week information comes out showing them gaining ground in our country and with each gain comes more demands based on our offending them.
FAIC, they can all drown in the Mediterranean, Adriatic or the Ionian sea,
I don't care how old they are, they will grow up wanting to kill us or breed those who will.
I need more ammo!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Does anyone know where they are planning to send the refugees? Will they be divided into groups for all states? Are they setting up an area for all of them? Does anyone know what the plan is?


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Auntie said:


> Does anyone know where they are planning to send the refugees? Will they be divided into groups for all states? Are they setting up an area for all of them? Does anyone know what the plan is?


Yes, its the same plan as with the 10 million illegal aliens.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Auntie, Obama heard about your greenhouse and is sending them your way.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single step. Send one home, then another then a third .

Shoot if they don't like octoberfest what are they going to say about fasching - kind of makes mardi gras seem kind of tame


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

OH NO!! I will not share my greenhouse. Just for the record, everything I grow in there is legal in every state.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie said:


> OH NO!! I will not share my greenhouse. Just for the record, everything I grow in there is legal in every state.


Yeah, right!


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Just this discussion make me pissed off.I dont want those effers here.we have enough problemos as it is.grrrrrrr.


----------



## Mule13 (Dec 30, 2012)

The part i dont understand is this.if they are refuges leaving becuase their country is being invaded or in a civil war why is it all young fighting age men? wouldnt it be the old and the women folk that were refuges, the men would stay and defend their cities or whatever?

i mean honestly imagine if someone invaded America would all our young men head out? of course not lol they'd fight.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Auntie, maybe you can floor the greenhouse with prayer rugs.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mule13 said:


> The part i dont understand is this.if they are refuges leaving becuase their country is being invaded or in a civil war why is it all young fighting age men? wouldnt it be the old and the women folk that were refuges, the men would stay and defend their cities or whatever?
> 
> i mean honestly imagine if someone invaded America would all our young men head out? of course not lol they'd fight.


You are right 73-80% are men 18-25 years old. 
They are not refugees, they are unarmed invaders.
They will destroy from within, no front lines, asymmetrical warfare.
I can't for the life of me understand why those in power can't see it.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Auntie, they can grow poppies for you, some of them have plenty of experience.
Just have some sharp razor knives on hand.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Lady_Husker said:


> Nailed it. This is all a big plot by the Muslim powers. Send hundreds of thousands of their own to other countries under the guide of "refugees" to infiltrate and divide. It is the beginning of the end-game to bring the whole planet under Muslim control.


I agree. What caught my eye were the great number of military age young men, seemingly without accompanying women and children.
In a guerilla war situation that fact alone raises huge red flags to me.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Denton said:


> IT BEGINS: Muslim demands Munich end ?anti-Islamic? Oktoberfest | The American Mirror
> 
> Click on the link and read the letter to the the City of Munich by the Muslim immigrant. These people are not coming to assimilate. Assimilation is not what is expected in their ideology.
> 
> ...


Pork Rocks


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I would drink my azzz off tell them we b in Germany or where ever and alah is not here , and keep you goat smell'in azz out of my party. - immigration says if you don't like our rules and laws you can go home period!!
so stfu become German or die trying.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

in their culture is acceptable for the man to go and make a home before the family gets there, this doesn't mean conquer -OR the panzy azz men are such cowards they ran off and left tier family behind because the first thing the enemy they are running from does is kill off the men that don't support or join them. look at Iraq is a few days they took everything that we(the USA) gained -the good guys out numbered and out gunned isis but nnnooooooooo they just ran away and left it for the idiots and now they have the fire power equipment ect.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Auntie, maybe you can floor the greenhouse with prayer rugs.


They wouldn't like the greenhouse floor, the chickens would poop on the rugs.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This could be the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back (no pun intended, well maybe a little). No one (not even Muslims) gets between a German and their bier!


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

that's a no chit squatch!!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> You are right 73-80% are men 18-25 years old.
> They are not refugees, they are unarmed invaders.
> They will destroy from within, no front lines, asymmetrical warfare.
> I can't for the life of me understand why those in power can't see it.


Muhajir is the arabic word for this migration to promote and spread Islam.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Let them go where they can, men and women both. Just as soon as they go under the knife....no more anchor babies. Small price to pay if they are leaving such a bad place. jmo.


----------



## oldgrouch (Jul 11, 2014)

Well, they couldn't conquer Europe with military force in the 1400s and 1500s. So they realize there is more than one way to skin the cat. Take Europe using refugees as a humanitarian Trojan Horse. Sneaky little bastards!


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

It's not immigration from war torn Syria. It's migration. The EU's own governing body on immigration shows that only one in five are actually Syrians/refugees. The rest are migrating. And to further clarify, given that many cross into the eu within southern countries why would they not declare asylum immediately but rather wait until they get to norther European countries like Germany.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

While all eyes are focused on the refugees, what is happening in the rest of the world that we are not paying attention to? China, Japan, Russia, North Korea, Cuba, the pope, insert your own thing here.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Medic33 said:


> I would drink my azzz off tell them we b in Germany or where ever and alah is not here , and keep you goat smell'in azz out of my party. - immigration says if you don't like our rules and laws you can go home period!!
> so stfu become German or die trying.


I drink my AZZ off while at an Oktoberfest Gathering, complete with Lederhosen Dance & Attire

It's bad juju to mess with a SquareHead's Bier Drinking.

If the MooseLimbs mess with Oktoberfest and The Pope during the same week,it just may be The PUSH that sends Deutschland and the Bundeswehr over the edge .:joyous:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I'm heading out right now for a little early Octoberfesting. And I will be putting a little pork on my fork, I don't care what the bearded ones say.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Migrant crisis: Refugees trudge through Hungary - CNN.com


> Secretary of State John Kerry announced at a news conference in Berlin on Sunday that the U.S. will increase the total number of refugees it will admit each year, to 85,000 next fiscal year and 100,000 the year after.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

There's an injectable that would render these muzzies sterile, and it starts with the first needle into the testicles. Yup that's a good start!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I drink my AZZ off while at an Oktoberfest Gathering, complete with Lederhosen Dance & Attire
> 
> It's bad juju to mess with a SquareHead's Bier Drinking.
> 
> If the MooseLimbs mess with Oktoberfest and The Pope during the same week,it just may be The PUSH that sends Deutschland and the Bundeswehr over the edge .:joyous:


Aqua Hull - That is a bold statement for a man your age. If you are going to lay claim to owning/wearing a pair of lederhosen, on behalf of the forum, I am going to respectfully request a picture. I still have a pair that I wore as a lad when I was 5 or so, Likely couldn't squeeze into them these days though. Anyway, how about that pic?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I don't know how to post pics


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I don't know how to post pics


Probably a good thing.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

tango said:


> They are not immigrates--- they are refugees, it is not immigration-- it is an invasion!


 They are neither immigrates or refugees. the re the advance teams. They will setup the instructor for the extremist to come


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

Im all for helping in the re-population of our country... where do I sign up?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A march, demanding the caliphate be extended into Denmark.

LiveLeak.com - Muslims are marching and screaming, demanding caliphate in Denmark

Then there is this to think about. Keep in mind, this article is from several months ago. I'd be willing to bet it is much worse.

The Europeans are going to find themselves fighting for more than their culture; they are going to be fighting for survival.

http://www.jihadwatch.org/2015/01/european-no-go-zones-fact-or-fiction


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

MY closest neighbor a woman who survived the bombings in Germany and came here in the early sixties,
she was talking to relatives in Munich over the weekend.
The relatives are going into panic mode, the invaders, not "refugees", are already causing trouble.
The relatives all elderly are afraid to go outside , even to go shopping.
They are slapping around young German girls (teens) for not wearing any head covering, they are insulted that they have to look at women in such a manner.
They are gathering in public parks for prayers and leave the place looking like a dump after.
The roaches need to be sent back where they came from.
Preppers need to get ready, if the proposed infestation gets here you may well need what you have to survive the coming conflagration.

A Templar solution is the only solution.


----------

